# A field guide to reptiles of queensland



## Dukz13 (Sep 7, 2010)

A FIELD GUIDE TO REPTILES OF QUEENSLAND

By Steve Wilson

Hey has anyone got this book? would u recommend it?
I am looking at getting into a bit of herping and photography so am wondering if this book has some good info in it

thanks


----------



## Dukz13 (Sep 8, 2010)

?? anyone


----------



## monitordude (Sep 8, 2010)

ive got a complete guide to australian reptiles by steve wilson and gerry swan ts a great book i would highly recomend it.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 8, 2010)

Go the complete guide instead, i think it's australia's best feild guide.


----------



## nathancl (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Mate,

the QLD Field Guide is great the pictures are bigger and the keys are alot more easier to read than the complete guide (for me anyway) 

you should get both just for funsies.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Sep 8, 2010)

go the complete guide it is worth the money u pay for it


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 8, 2010)

Both books are great, but as Nathan said, the Queensland one has keys. This is like a flow chart that allows you to identify different species by a process of elimination, and is a bit more accurate than identifying species from photographs and a short description. I personally use both, but if you aren't leaving Queensland, I would go for A Field Guide to Reptiles of Queensland.

Cheers


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for that info Jonno ! After reading this thread this morning and going to QLD in november for 2 weeks i ordered the book from your site this morning!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Jay - I sent you an email just after you placed your order, you should have your book Friday.

Cheers


----------



## jordo (Sep 8, 2010)

If you're just sticking to Qld I'd go with the regional guide rather than the complete Australia guide.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh thats great service! I havn't checked my personal email yet.

I know where i'll be getting my books from in future!

Thanks again.


----------



## Dukz13 (Sep 8, 2010)

beauty guys thanx for the info ill jump on your site now jonno and have a look


----------



## Andie (Sep 8, 2010)

I got it from Australia Zoo  I dont really go in the wild much but it is a great read, interesting information and great photos.


----------

